# Road bike trails in eastern Washington



## brettr (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm from Seattle and not familiar with eastern Washington. Where are any road bike trails that aren't strictly within a city. I'd like something rural but paved and not street.

Also, what are parts of eastern Washington are sunny and warm from about Nov - May?


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

brettr said:


> I'm from Seattle and not familiar with eastern Washington. Where are any road bike trails that aren't strictly within a city. I'd like something rural but paved and not street.
> 
> Also, what are parts of eastern Washington are sunny and warm from about Nov - May?


There's the Centennial Trail http://www.spokanecentennialtrail.org/ and the Trail of the Coeur d'Alenes http://friendsofcdatrails.org/CdA_Trail/index.html just to name two.

There are many, many miles of farm roads that offer wonderful riding possibilities.

Eastern Washington has a very definite winter season, cold with snow, but it's relatively dry and doesn't rain much. It starts warming up in mid March, early April and stays warm through October or early November.

Probably the warmest area during the winter would be the Tri-Cities/Yakima and around Lewiston, Idaho.


----------

